# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A do ktheheni në Shqipëri pas diplomimit?

## Eve

Hej, ndoshta kjo pyetje eshte bere me pare, por doja te dija mendimin tuaj : cfare  do te zgjidhniit, pas perfundimit te studimeve, te rrinit ne vendin ku studiuat apo te ktheheni ne shqiperi? Une per vete do te doja, pasi te mbaroja  Uni, te punoja nja tre vjet dhe te kthehesha ne shqiperi sepse atje kam familjen. Po ju?

----------


## FLORIRI

Do kthehem inshalla

Nese jam gjalle deri atehere.........  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eve

> Do kthehem inshalla
> 
> Nese jam gjalle deri atehere.........



pse sa vjec do jesh ti atehere?

----------


## ElMajico

varet nuk i dihet jetes do kthehesha ose jo....

varet dhe ngaa qellimet qe i ve vetes ne jete...

----------


## Eve

gjerat qe i kam kaluar ne shqiperi si krahasoj kurre me ato ketu, sidomos shkolla tete-vjecare dhe gjimnazi....sa do doja te ktheja mbrapsht kohen...!!

----------


## ElMajico

> gjerat qe i kam kaluar ne shqiperi si krahasoj kurre me ato ketu, sidomos shkolla tete-vjecare dhe gjimnazi....sa do doja te ktheja mbrapsht kohen...!!


Ato jane momente te paharruara ne jeten e cdokujt....

por jeta vazhdon pergjegjesite sa vijne e rriten....dhe cdo gje behet monotone...

----------


## lorina

evisa,

Edhe une mendoja keshtu ne fillim.  kujtimet e tetevjecares, gjimnazin, sa mire ia kam kaluar..  shoket shoqet, gallatat, haenget..  gjithcka.   erdha ketu ne '96, dhe shkova ne Shqiperi ne 1999, se atehere me doli mundesia me shkollen, me punen..
te te them qe jam zhgenjuer..  prisja te njejtat gjera qe lashe, shoqet e mia, te takoheshim te flsinim te qanim hallet si me pare..  por cdo gje kishte ndryshuar, ato kishin shoqerite e tyre, kishin vazhduar jeten, dhe une nuk isha ne asnje faqe..
sic kisha ecur une ketu kishin ecur edhe ato, edhe sa here qe shkoj aq me ndryshe jane.. shoqja ime e ngushte u martua ne moshen 19, dhe beri menjehere femije..  nuk mendoi per shkolle te larte sic mendon ti dhe mendoja edhe une..   nuk them te mos martohesh, por jeta te hedh kaq shume perpara sa ti do besh cfare te mundesh..  
njerezit kishin ndryshuar dhe ndryshojne sa here qe shkoj.. edhe habitem, por shume mire per ta..   te shikojne edhe me nje sy tjeter, sikur ti po shkon tu mburresh dhe tu tregosh se nga ke ardhur..  
nuk e di ky eshte mendimi im, mund ta hedhesh poshte me ekperiencen tende, por besoj prapre se cdo njeri ka eksperienca te ndryshme ne jete..  kjo eshte imja..   nuk me ka bere ky zhgenjim mos te shkoj mbrapa, por me trgon se sa kam arritur ketu ku jam, dhe me ndihmon ne mendimin ne qofte se do te shkoj ne Shqiperi per te jetuar atje..  tani ne keto momente edhe mundet edhe s'mundet..  e ardhmja do e tregoj...
Sinqerisht,

Lorina

----------


## Irfan

po te kthehesh ne shqiperi duhesht te protestosh apo te mirresh me polititke se per ndryshe nuk do te keshe mundesi per te bere ndonje gjet tjetre....apo te thuash rrnjoft partija ne pushtet....
rrri me mire aty ku e gjene vete me te lire dhe ku mundesh me kriju ekzistencen tende...

Nese do te kontribosh dıcka per shtetin shqipetarer,atehere kontribo..ne te mıre

----------


## Eve

> evisa,
> 
> Edhe une mendoja keshtu ne fillim.  kujtimet e tetevjecares, gjimnazin, sa mire ia kam kaluar..  shoket shoqet, gallatat, haenget..  gjithcka.   erdha ketu ne '96, dhe shkova ne Shqiperi ne 1999, se atehere me doli mundesia me shkollen, me punen..
> te te them qe jam zhgenjuer..  prisja te njejtat gjera qe lashe, shoqet e mia, te takoheshim te flsinim te qanim hallet si me pare..  por cdo gje kishte ndryshuar, ato kishin shoqerite e tyre, kishin vazhduar jeten, dhe une nuk isha ne asnje faqe..
> sic kisha ecur une ketu kishin ecur edhe ato, edhe sa here qe shkoj aq me ndryshe jane.. shoqja ime e ngushte u martua ne moshen 19, dhe beri menjehere femije..  nuk mendoi per shkolle te larte sic mendon ti dhe mendoja edhe une..   nuk them te mos martohesh, por jeta te hedh kaq shume perpara sa ti do besh cfare te mundesh..  
> njerezit kishin ndryshuar dhe ndryshojne sa here qe shkoj.. edhe habitem, por shume mire per ta..   te shikojne edhe me nje sy tjeter, sikur ti po shkon tu mburresh dhe tu tregosh se nga ke ardhur..  
> nuk e di ky eshte mendimi im, mund ta hedhesh poshte me ekperiencen tende, por besoj prapre se cdo njeri ka eksperienca te ndryshme ne jete..  kjo eshte imja..   nuk me ka bere ky zhgenjim mos te shkoj mbrapa, por me trgon se sa kam arritur ketu ku jam, dhe me ndihmon ne mendimin ne qofte se do te shkoj ne Shqiperi per te jetuar atje..  tani ne keto momente edhe mundet edhe s'mundet..  e ardhmja do e tregoj...
> Sinqerisht,
> 
> Lorina



Ku jeton ti Lorina?

----------


## marsela

_Akoma se kam vendosur tamam po me mundesine me te madhe do kthehem ne Shqiperi.
Vitin tjeter mbaroj vitin e peste,nese deri ne ate kohe do me jete ofruar ose do jem njohur me ndonje alternative me te mire, ndoshta nje specializim te vecante ne nje dege te stomatologjise ne nje shtet tjeter, do ta marr ne konsiderate..
Te shohim.._

----------


## Roja

> evisa,
> 
> Edhe une mendoja keshtu ne fillim.  kujtimet e tetevjecares, gjimnazin, sa mire ia kam kaluar..  shoket shoqet, gallatat, haenget..  gjithcka.   erdha ketu ne '96, dhe shkova ne Shqiperi ne 1999, se atehere me doli mundesia me shkollen, me punen..
> te te them qe jam zhgenjuer..  prisja te njejtat gjera qe lashe, shoqet e mia, te takoheshim te flsinim te qanim hallet si me pare..  por cdo gje kishte ndryshuar, ato kishin shoqerite e tyre, kishin vazhduar jeten, dhe une nuk isha ne asnje faqe..
> sic kisha ecur une ketu kishin ecur edhe ato, edhe sa here qe shkoj aq me ndryshe jane.. shoqja ime e ngushte u martua ne moshen 19, dhe beri menjehere femije..  nuk mendoi per shkolle te larte sic mendon ti dhe mendoja edhe une..   nuk them te mos martohesh, por jeta te hedh kaq shume perpara sa ti do besh cfare te mundesh..  
> njerezit kishin ndryshuar dhe ndryshojne sa here qe shkoj.. edhe habitem, por shume mire per ta..   te shikojne edhe me nje sy tjeter, sikur ti po shkon tu mburresh dhe tu tregosh se nga ke ardhur..  
> nuk e di ky eshte mendimi im, mund ta hedhesh poshte me ekperiencen tende, por besoj prapre se cdo njeri ka eksperienca te ndryshme ne jete..  kjo eshte imja..   nuk me ka bere ky zhgenjim mos te shkoj mbrapa, por me trgon se sa kam arritur ketu ku jam, dhe me ndihmon ne mendimin ne qofte se do te shkoj ne Shqiperi per te jetuar atje..  tani ne keto momente edhe mundet edhe s'mundet..  e ardhmja do e tregoj...
> Sinqerisht,
> 
> Lorina


Cfare ke thene me larte eshte mese e vertet Lorina.

----------


## Roja

> po te kthehesh ne shqiperi duhesht te protestosh apo te mirresh me polititke se per ndryshe nuk do te keshe mundesi per te bere ndonje gjet tjetre....apo te thuash rrnjoft partija ne pushtet....
> rrri me mire aty ku e gjene vete me te lire dhe ku mundesh me kriju ekzistencen tende...
> 
> Nese do te kontribosh dıcka per shtetin shqipetarer,atehere kontribo..ne te mıre


Me sa shoh ti me duket ose nuk do te perfshihen ne diskutim ose ke frike te shprehesh me thelle kur thua (atehere kontribo ne te mire). Do isha mese i interesuar te degjoja se cfare kishe per te thene per ate qe vendosa ne kllapa me lart.

Te kontribosh ne shtetin tend ose te jesh i sukseshem nuk do te thote, `te mirresh` me politike dhe te perkrahesh ate parti qe eshte ne pozite.

Nese ti je i vendosur per te arritur dicka do ta arrish. 
Pergjithcka njeriun e tremb instinkti i `humbjes`.  Ne jemi mesuar me Enverin ketu e sa vjet, na eshte regjur mishi tashme dhe nuk na ben me pershtypje krahu i politikes. Nese ti do mendosh per Shtetin tend duke perfshire politiken atehere e ke te kote. Politika nuk qe ndonjeher per Shqiptarin dhe per Shqiptarine dhe nuk ma merr mendja se gjenerata jone do jetoj per te par permiresime nga ana politike. 

E vetmja gje qe do ta ndertoj ate Shqiperi jane Studentet qe e quajne veten Shqiptare, dhe duke shkruar atje, te hapin vende pune. 

Na hengri, bitha e shporrem Enverin shume mire, por tani pranoni demokracine dhe saliun. Duhet te pranojme qe jemi vet bashk fajtor qe nje moter e kemi ne Gjermani kurse nje vella ne Amerike. Sa her shikohen? Njeher ne 5 vjet, ose ose nuk takohen fare. Gjenerate e femijeve tane, do jene te helmuar me afshin e `huaj` nese ne nuk jemi ato qe do e drejtojme kopene e deleve drejt stanit te cilit i perkasin por pa i izoluar nga bota.

----------


## lorina

Me fal Evisa qe nuk ktheva pergjigje me shpejt..  Une kam 8 vjet dhe 6 muaj ne Boston, Amerike..    Po ju ku jetoni tani??

----------


## lorina

Kur thashe me larte qe te kthehesh nuk do jene gjerat njelloj =, nuk doja te thosha qe kujtimet nuk jane.. AS une nuk i kam harruar dhe i kujtoj me mall.. Shoqerine qe kam patur e te gjitha..  kane qene vertet vite fantastike..  por duke u rritur e duke mesuar per jeten me shume gjithcka ndryhson..   ketu doja te dilja..

Pershendetje,

Lorina

----------


## Eve

> Me fal Evisa qe nuk ktheva pergjigje me shpejt..  Une kam 8 vjet dhe 6 muaj ne Boston, Amerike..    Po ju ku jetoni tani??


Ina oho paske shume vite, une kam 4 vjet dhe jetojn ne UK

----------


## lorina

ay ay ay ay ay Evisa, please please please vetem Ina mos me therrit se po me ngjit mishte..  
Kam shume vite kam, por kthimin ne Shqiperi e bera mbas 2 vjetesh dhe ato ndryshime i pashe qe ne fillim..  pastaj duke shkuar 1 here ne dy vjet ndryshimet u bene me te medha.

por te gjithe kemi eksperienca te ndryshme.. 

lorina

----------


## korcaprincess

Mendoj se do rri ne shtetet e bashkuara .........Nuk i dihet though

----------


## miri

Vetem ai qe be ndonje krim ne USA kthehet ne Shqiperi.  Pse te kthehem ne Shqiperi kur Shqiperia nuk don qe une te kthehem atje ?  Ti kisha gjithe njerezit e mi ketu farefisin, as qe dua ta shikoj me sy Shqiperine.   Jo se nuk kam ndjenja per atdheun, por ne keto momente qe jemi tani Shqiperia eshte e Nanos dhe e kriminelave e jo e Shqiptareve.  
Asnjehere nuk mendoj te kthehem nese gjendja nuk ndryshon.

----------


## Roja

> Vetem ai qe be ndonje krim ne USA kthehet ne Shqiperi.  Pse te kthehem ne Shqiperi kur Shqiperia nuk don qe une te kthehem atje ?  Ti kisha gjithe njerezit e mi ketu farefisin, as qe dua ta shikoj me sy Shqiperine.   Jo se nuk kam ndjenja per atdheun, por ne keto momente qe jemi tani Shqiperia eshte e Nanos dhe e kriminelave e jo e Shqiptareve.  
> Asnjehere nuk mendoj te kthehem nese gjendja nuk ndryshon.


Ok Atehere me thuaj ti mua se kush do ta bej ate Shqiperi ty tenden apo te popullit? Ato qe vazhdojne te jene ne pozite apo mos valle mendon se do ta bej opozita? Korigjo veten se po flet percart!

----------


## Eve

> ay ay ay ay ay Evisa, please please please vetem Ina mos me therrit se po me ngjit mishte..  
> Kam shume vite kam, por kthimin ne Shqiperi e bera mbas 2 vjetesh dhe ato ndryshime i pashe qe ne fillim..  pastaj duke shkuar 1 here ne dy vjet ndryshimet u bene me te medha.
> 
> por te gjithe kemi eksperienca te ndryshme.. 
> 
> lorina



ok ok ok ok  ok 
sorry Lorina  :Lulja3:

----------

